# In the market for a new dishwasher - help?



## NewbieInvestor88 (Feb 21, 2021)

Our Samsung that came with our house crapped out and now we are looking at dishwashers. From what I've heard and read, it's kind of like Tripadvisor where one people can post a positive review then another person can post a negative review.

We are looking at the following brands:

-LG - cheaper - I've heard they feel cheap but they run fine and clean the dishes fine. I've read on reddit and other places that reliability may not be its strongest suit.

-Whirlpool/Maytag/etc (My brother has a Anama and it's 8 years old with few problems). The repair guy suggested a Whirlpool one, I assume because either he gets something for the suggestion or parts are easier to come by.

-Bosch (my parents have always had them but they have a much higher income than us). But then again my in-laws had a Bosch and after 4 years, it crapped out.

Our budget is about $1,000 to $1,200. My wife prefers $1,000 or under because to her, a dishwasher is a dishwasher is a dishwasher - her logic is if my brother's cheap Anama had no problems for 8 years then why should we buy a more expensive one.

I would really like a basic Bosch 300 Series but they total about $1,350 taxes included which makes me a bit queasy because we are trying to not live extravagantly because my wife is looking to work part time in order to spend more time with our toddler/future kids. I haven't found any on sale anywhere and quite a few "not in stock" labels on websites.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Our Bosch is quiet and cleans well….but, it has one annoying feature. Well documented online, but no solution.

the bottom rack continually jumps the tracks. Annoying when empty. PITA when loaded up.

if I were shopping, noise level would be my most important feature. Ive learned to go for less features, less computers, less digital displays. The basic components of pumps and motors are fairly cheap and easy to replace. It’s the motherboards and electronics that will do you in.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

NewbieInvestor88 said:


> Our Samsung that came with our house crapped out and now we are looking at dishwashers. From what I've heard and read, it's kind of like Tripadvisor where one people can post a positive review then another person can post a negative review.
> 
> We are looking at the following brands:
> 
> ...


Find the most popular or largest dishwasher repair company in your area and call them for advice.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Money172375 said:


> Find the most popular or largest dishwasher repair company in your area and call them for advice.


They may advise you buy one that will make them the most money 

A repairman from same company might be a good source.

We have had a Bosch and it has given no problems. The install guy said it would last 7 years. I think we have had it for double that. Bosch is of course a German company, but I believe the dishwashers are made in the USA. I think we liked ours for the S/S interior and low decibels when running.

Whirlpool Corporation owns the *Jenn-Air, Maytag, Amana, Roper, and KitchenAid* brands. Many of the appliances are the same. Even ones we bought from Sears. 

THis might help:









Bosch vs Whirlpool Dishwashers (2022): How do they stack up?


You might ask when we talk about Bosch vs Whirlpool dishwashers are we comparing apples to apples? The short answer is no, however, there are layers involved in the answer that will provide you valuable insights if you are researching the best dishwasher for your home. Both Bosch and Whirlpool




www.designerappliances.com


----------



## Retiredguy (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't know which brands to suggest but I agree with Money, keep the features to a minimum. If I was replacing ours which I think is about 20 yrs old I would only spend +/- 700 + taxes. We always set ours to go on about 2 hrs after we go to bed, noise isn't a problem.

Just last week bought a over the range microwave to replace the one that konked out after 24 yrs. Paid less for the new one than the original. Too many choices and big range of prices. Branding is misleading. I found a model we liked Fridigaire but no one had it in stock (checked 5-6 different stores) Then discovered a identical Samsung Edit: Panasonic- exactly the same, except for labeling on sale for $100 less than the Fridigaire, at the Brick.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Ours is about ready to crap out. Looked on line at Consumer Reports. Spoke to a few people.

Ours will be a Bosch. Lower end. Probably on line from Costco.ca or from somewhere like Best Buy. I expect to pay a little under $1000 for the unit and the power box.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

In our case, we went with whisper quiet operation, e.g. about 50db I think. Simply because it is located in an open concept layout and we do not want to hear the dishwasher when it is on. A Kitchen Aid model circa 2013 or 2014.. That was a very good decision.


----------



## off.by.10 (Mar 16, 2014)

Have a samsung that's several years old and it's fine. Similar model can be found online for about $1000 now. If I were to buy again, I would get the model $200 cheaper without "stormwash", which I never used. Not getting it was not an option back then if I wanted the third rack so I suspect price sensitivity and competition at work here. I would not go without a third rack ever again unless I was completely broke. I could live without the automatic door but it's very convenient when I want to start a cycle and leave / go to bed.

With all that said, I really don't see the point of paying much more. Especially as it seems all models can break early if you're not lucky.


----------



## martik777 (Jun 25, 2014)

Our Maytag must be over 20 years old. I repaired a broken wire inside about 10 years ago. Other than than no issues. I wouldn't spend more than $500 on such a simple appliance, Frigidaires look good.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hand wash instead... no chance of breakdowns and no maintenance... lol.

Must be nice to have a dishwasher, though.


----------



## martik777 (Jun 25, 2014)

nathan79 said:


> Hand wash instead... no chance of breakdowns and no maintenance... lol.
> 
> Must be nice to have a dishwasher, though.


Wife uses it, I never do. Less trouble to just wash as they get dirty plus I hate bending down.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

For a moment, I thought the OP wanted to hire one (a human dishwasher). I'm in the al-cheapo wash-by-hands camp with my dishes, cups, pots and pans plus everything else that needs "washing" by water.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I bought a cheap Bosch, it died quickly.
I bought a used which lasted for several years, and just now bought a Bosch, it's really quiet.

Surveyed neighbour and it was pretty clear that Bosch is preferred, with many having 10year models. 
LG service is unavailable/abysmal here, while Bosch service is available.

Also Bosch had a good deal through Costco, but it's over.
Finally, there is very limited appliance availability, it is getting better.. but delivery times still aren't good.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

off.by.10 said:


> Not getting it was not an option back then if I wanted the third rack so I suspect price sensitivity and competition at work here. I would not go without a third rack ever again unless I was completely broke.


The third rack in our Kitchen Aid is a brilliant and useful feature as well. To each their own though.... I am not about to give up super convenience or multiple modes of operation.

Added later: We have had a dishwasher since 1974. Won't be without one ever....


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

If you live in Toronto (or probably other big cities, not sure), the library provides free online access to Consumer Reports.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

nathan79 said:


> Hand wash instead... no chance of breakdowns and no maintenance... lol.
> 
> Must be nice to have a dishwasher, though.


we have one. use it maybe? 2-3 times a year.
easier, quicker by hand in the sink.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

NewbieInvestor88 said:


> -Bosch (my parents have always had them but they have a much higher income than us). But then again my in-laws had a Bosch and after 4 years, it crapped out.
> 
> Our budget is about $1,000 to $1,200. My wife prefers $1,000 or under because to her, a dishwasher is a dishwasher is a dishwasher - her logic is if my brother's cheap Anama had no problems for 8 years then why should we buy a more expensive one.
> 
> ...


We bought a Bosch a few years ago from Best Buy. It's pretty quiet and I like the third rack option to put your utensils. Frees up space for more dishes.
I think when we bought it, it was either on sale or there was some sort of promotion, but don't recall the model. The price was around $1k or so after the discount/promotion.

Edit: Should mention that Bosch uses condensation drying, so it doesn't necessarily have the dishes come out dry without using a rinse aid.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

We got a LG a couple of years ago, when the gov't offered 25% rebate. We're happy with it.
LDT5678SS
It's much quieter than the 15 year old Kenmore it replaced.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Spudd said:


> If you live in Toronto (or probably other big cities, not sure), the library provides free online access to Consumer Reports.


Yes. Our Calgary library gives us on line access to Consumer Reports along with a host of other publications.


----------



## Numbersman61 (Jan 26, 2015)

We have a Miele that is at least ten years old (was in house in 2012 at time of purchase). Recently had it checked and technician said that it was in good condition and should be good for some time. Very quiet and my wife is very satisfied with its operation.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

Maybe you could win one...
Bosch contest


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

Have you checked RedFlagDeals for Bosch sales?

Here is a 300 series for $900 (look for the SHSM53B55N). There may be others.






Bosch Dishwashers - Sale! Best Price & Reviews - Canada, Ontario, Toronto, Vancouver, Montréal, Ottawa, Calgary


Bosch Dishwashers Canada. Dishwashers clean your dirty dishes by spraying hot water and cleaning detergent directly on the dishes. Half a century ago before the advent of dishwashers people manually cleaned their dishes by hand. They would physical rub the dirt off the dishes with cloths and...




www.canadianappliance.ca


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Last Sept we had to replace our fridge. We had a difficult time finding what we wanted. Most appliance stores had an extremely limited inventory. Several manufacturers had a 3 month wait time according to a few of those stores.

After visiting three or four appliance stores we stopped in at Best Buy as we were passing on our way home. We were not optimistic based what we had experienced earlier in the day.

They were the only store that had exactly what we wanted, could deliver on Wed (we were there on Sat). Their price model for model, was a few hundred dollars less. For us, price was not the issue. Product and delivery were our paramount concerns.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

We had one from Ikea (whirlpool). Integrated panel fronts. Leaked after 2 years, so we got a Bosch which we've had for 4 years.

No issues with the Bosch except I can't figure out how to turn off the chime when the cycle finishes. We use it twice a day (full).

People have brought up noise levels - very important. Another one that is overlooked is cycle time. The Ikea/Whirlpool one would take 4hrs to finish a standard cycle, whereas this Bosch takes under 2 hrs.


----------



## spiritwalker2222 (Nov 7, 2017)

I haven't read the posts, but there really aren't that many manufacturers of dishwashers. We have a Bosch and it's nice, but is identical to our old Kenmore except it has stainless steel instead of plastic on the inside, and the Bosch also came with a much better sound dampening insulation around the dishwasher. They share many parts.

The "manufacturers" are really just picking their options to hit price points or features.


----------



## Retired Peasant (Apr 22, 2013)

nobleea said:


> No issues with the Bosch except I can't figure out how to turn off the chime when the cycle finishes. We use it twice a day (full).


If not in the manual try
https://removeandreplace.com/2018/0...ping-on-bosch-dishwasher-when-cycle-complete/
Or other google results for your model, or youtube.


----------

